# Freehand zwei Pfade zu einem Pfad verbinden



## katha1001 (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

 weiß jemand von euch, wie ich in Freehand zwei Pfade zu einem Pfad verbinden? Gabs nicht früher mal irgendwo in der Objekt-Box die Möglichkeit aus Zwei Pfaden einen zu machen? 

 Vielen Dank schonmal.
 LG, Katha1001


----------



## chritz tosh (9. Juni 2005)

Hi Katha.

Kurz und schmerzlos: Kurzbefehl "Strg+J". 
Hab in meinem MX aber die Kurzbefehle von FH 9 eingestellt, kann also sein, dass es standardgemäß ein anderer Kurzbefehl ist.
Hierbei verbindet FH die Pfade, es ist egal, welche Punkte Du dabei auswählst, FH geht nach dem Prinzip vor: die Punkte, die am nächsten zueinander liegen werden verbunden.

In der Suche müsstest Du mit "Pfad verbinden" oder "vereinen" eigentlich weiterkommen

Grüße, chritz


----------



## katha1001 (9. Juni 2005)

Hi chritz tosh,

 habs eben ausprobiert und hat wunderbar geklappt. 

 Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß
 Katha


----------

